
Pi Day - brudgers
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi_Day
======
thesimon
DO seems to have some fun today as well :)
[https://twitter.com/digitalocean/status/576739557854425088](https://twitter.com/digitalocean/status/576739557854425088)

------
e3pi
In Significant Coincidences For Pi Day:

Get the 0-9 Dial Mitutoyo caliper:

The height of an HP 10c, 11c, 12c, 15c etc shirt pocket RPN calculator is
3.1415 inches.

Get that HP calculator to verify last night's dream:

There are 3.14 inches in 2^3 cm's.

And if you want to celebrate e day and pi day on the second of July, 2018,
know:

(pi^5+pi^4)^(1/(3+2+1)) = 2.7182818

with

e^(3 x 2)/(pi^(2 x 2)+pi^(2 + 1)) = 3.141592

simplifies to:

e^(3 x 2)/pi^(2 x 2)-e^(2 x pi x i) = 3.141592

H|=D!

------
dgacmu
I usually try to do something fun for the pi searcher for Pi day.
([http://www.angio.net/pi](http://www.angio.net/pi) ). But this year, I felt
lazy, so I abused the RESTful interface I created last year to find the first
occurrence of "piday" in Pi, using a very simple alphanumeric mapping (00 ==
a, 01 == 1, 25 == z, 26 == a, etc.).

The _answer_ is to search for: 1560810050 and check the alpha display below
the results. :)

But the _method_ is the part I shouldn't encourage others to use... but, hey,
it's Pi day, what's a few more AWS instances up and running? I was too lazy to
do this the right way, so I pounded on my own web interface with a quick
little python script. Please don't judge me for poor python written quickly
the morning of pi day. ;-)

    
    
      import urllib2
      import json
      import time
      
      for p in xrange(15, 100, 26):
        for i in xrange(8, 100, 26):
          for d in xrange(3, 100, 26):
            for a in xrange(0, 100, 26):
              for y in xrange(24, 100, 26):
                time.sleep(0.2)
                pistr = '{:=02}{:=02}{:=02}{:=02}{:=02}'.format(p, i, d, a, y)
                r = urllib2.urlopen("http://www.angio.net/newpi/piquery?q=" + pistr).read()
                dat = json.loads(r)
                idat = dat['results'][0]
                if idat['status'] != 'notfound':
                  print dat
                  sys.exit(0)﻿

~~~
dgacmu
(Ahem - I should point out for others that I open sourced the pi searcher code
a year or so ago, so if you really want to pound on it, you can do it locally,
in go -- [https://github.com/dave-andersen/pisearch](https://github.com/dave-
andersen/pisearch) )

------
CPLX
I just had the odd experience of having a small apple pie delivered to me as
part of an uber promo where they are driving around Brooklyn with a car full
of pies and delivering them to people.

So there's that.

------
sirwolfgang
I built this thing to send a Pi day tweet at the exact right moment (US
12-hour format, your local time PM).

[http://www.tweetypi.co/](http://www.tweetypi.co/)

------
CyberShadow
Non-mobile link:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi_Day](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi_Day)

------
ecesena
We tweeted with millisecond precision [https://medium.com/@albluca/happy-pi-
day-tweeted-with-millis...](https://medium.com/@albluca/happy-pi-day-tweeted-
with-millisecond-precision-338c4f68afc3)

------
_jomo
> America (read: USA) is the only country that uses the month-first date
> system

~~~
therealwill
Isn't month first better? It is easier to sort MMDD than DDMM.

~~~
witty_username
That doesn't matter quite as much, mainly the inconsistent month/day/year
system is quite confusing. Note that the ISO time standard does use YYYY-MM-
DD.

~~~
middleamerica
ISO is big endian, conventional rest-of-world is little endian, and the USA is
mid endian.

------
Stolpe
Also, happy birthday to Albert Einstein and me (in that order of
significance).

------
faviouz
You only need 39 digits of pi to measure the circumference of the observable
universe within the width of one hydrogen atom.

Once you memorize them, you can proudly wear this t-shirt:

[http://teespring.com/memorize39digitsofpi](http://teespring.com/memorize39digitsofpi)

~~~
minkzilla
SOURCE! please.

------
suprgeek
Seems like a good time to post 355/113
[http://davidbau.com/archives/2010/03/14/the_mystery_of_35511...](http://davidbau.com/archives/2010/03/14/the_mystery_of_355113.html)

One of the best easy to remember approximations of Pi

------
samcrawford
Did a parkrun event (www.parkrun.org.uk) this morning and they had pace
runners there this week with target times printed on their back. One of them
had pi printed on his shirt and it wasn't obvious what his actual target time
was. The run begins at 9am. It was only later that we realised he was
_probably_ setting pace for 26 minutes (i.e. to end at 9.26am).

------
oneeyedpigeon
Pah, I celebrate Pi Time every day, at 3.14. And 15 seconds. And 926
milliseconds. And ...

------
xefer
At Petsi Pies[1] in Cambridge, MA if you can recite 314 digits of pi you get a
free large pie (the contest started at 9:26AM)

[1] [http://petsipies.com](http://petsipies.com)

------
doktorn
In case you ever need it, here is Pi to a million decimals.
[http://www.pimillion.com](http://www.pimillion.com)

------
sampo
[http://www.pidayprinceton.com/](http://www.pidayprinceton.com/)

------
dTal
1337% of Pi is 42.

Also, don't forget Tau Day on June 28th!

------
3pt14159
:)

